# Companion Sites



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 2, 2007)

I hadn't visited the Eastfarthing Forums in a long time. It's a place specializing in all things Tolkien, something like TTF, but it doesn't have our long history or depth yet.
I just left there — wow! They have completely "redecorated" the place! It looks great, and _acts_ great: the pages simply snap from one to the other with no delay! So if you find things a bit slow over here, you might go over there. It's a great place with great people.

Another good place is Europeforum. Tolkien discussion is available there, but it's more a place for discussion of _everything._ Again, a great place with great people.

Barley


----------

